# PLEASE PRAY!!!!!!



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Chloe is gone! Please pray that we find her! 
I think a hawk may have gotton her. I have been searching through all the fields I can't find her!!!
I don't know what to do!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

omg i hope u find ur baby soon safe and sound!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

All of our thoughts are with you right now.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

omg - my strongest prayers and most positive thoughts that you find her safe and sound.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Chloe is gone! Please pray that we find her!
> I think a hawk may have gotton her. I have been searching through all the fields I can't find her!!!
> I don't know what to do![/B]


OMG!! I am so scared. Tears are flowing down my face.

Please God bring her back to Jodi. I'm just sick to my stomache.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, my heart just stopped for a second. don't even think that way that a hawk might have gotten her. You'll find her , keep looking everywhere in closets and any hiding places.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Jodi, I am praying so hard that you find Chloe safe and very soon. I can't imagine what you are going through. Keep us posted. God, please watch over little Chloe till her Mama finds her.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, i am sorry. I will be praying for her safe return. That is so awful, i hope you find her soon.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I can't stand this. Please God.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

omg no







praying!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Praying that you find her safe and sound.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!!! I'll be praying for Chloe.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

OMG I am wordless. Lets just pray that she is found shortly. I wished I was there to help you try and find her. 
[attachment=10636:attachment]


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh my God!!!!! I hope you find her!!! Having one of my girls snatched by a hawk is one of my biggest fears..... I'll keep you and her in my thoughts and prayers!
Jess


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I wished I was there to help you try and find her.[/B]


me too, I want to be there so bad. I feel so useless right now


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG!!!!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

OMG, wish we were there to help! We are praying for her safe return!!!!! Please keep us posted!!!!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

OMG this gave me chills. How aweful for you. I pray you find her safe and sound VERY SOON.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Checking in. There is no way to think about anything else.Pleeeeease let her be ok


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Keep praying everyone. I am so very scared


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

oh no no no no. don't think about hawks. round up friends/neighbors to look for her. maybe bring along a lot of yummy treats. actually i'm sure you've thought about all of that. i'll be praying...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Checking in. There is no way to think about anything else.Pleeeeease let her be ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't think of anything else either. I am praying so very hard for our little Chloe's safe return.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! I am stunned and sickened to hear this..... I hope and pray that Chloe returns to your loving arms.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Just ching back, I wish we could all do something for you to help, im sure anyone of us would drive to where you are and help if we could. Called my mums and told her to pray for her to!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't know what to say........







Please find her safe and sound....Prayers for you and Chloe.
Marie & Pacino


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh no, Jodi! I am just sickened by the thought of your Chloe being snatched by a hawk. I pray you find her!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh, Jodi, my heart sank to my stomach! I'm sending prayers that you will find her safe and sound.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Think positive, she will be back, I am sure she just out exploring. We are all thinking about you and hoping she is back soon.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh no Jodi! Please God watch over Chloe and bring her back to Jodi







.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

I just said a prayer, I wish I could be over there to help you look for her! Make sure to look even farther than you'd expect she'd be able to travel- because sometimes dogs can surprise their owners with how far they can walk off... Can you ask neighbors to help look for her with you? The more people on the look out the better! Is there a squeaky or noisy toy she likes a lot? Maybe take it with you to help attract her if she were to hear it. I'll keep saying prayers- I wish there was more I could do.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Prayers are being said for Chloe, and you and your family. I hope you find her soon and safe. My heart goes out to you.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Jodi I just said a prayer and will continue to do so until Chloe is safe and sound back with you!!! I wish I was there to help you find her. Sending hugs and prayers your way!!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

OMG Jodi - I am praying and praying!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

oh god my heart stopped. you're in my thoughts... i'm speechless.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm praying my hardest for you!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Has anyone heard anything - I'm so anxious I can't even think!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

All I'm doing is pressing the refresh button on this page.. I mean, this can't be happening.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> All I'm doing is pressing the refresh button on this page.. I mean, this can't be happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

OH NO I just came to check in...I'm praying now too


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg, jodi. i am so sorry. i hope you find her safe and sound.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> All I'm doing is pressing the refresh button on this page.. I mean, this can't be happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm doing. I can't believe this. I'm just sick...


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=232341
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, both of you. I am so worried


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Include me too! I am so so worried!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh my goodness! I pray you find her! Now I won't be thinking of anything else! I am just sick to my stomach!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Does anyone have her # to all and check to get an update?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm sure she is out looking, but it would be nice if some of us that live close go help her out. I don't even know what state she is in


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I'm sure she is out looking, but it would be nice if some of us that live close go help her out. I don't even know what state she is in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I was trying to find that out too.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Oh dear Lord, NO! Thoughts and prayers with you and that precious baby. I'm just sick. Keep us informed please. 

Carolyn and Sammie


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG!!! This is awful! I am praying that Chloe will be found safe and quickly.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I am so sorry! I'm sure our baby will be home soon. Can you have a friend or neighbor make some lost flyers and post them all over town? Maybe a reward? My heart and thoughs are with you!
-Krisie & Kea


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I believe she is in Sacramento CA, but I don't know if that's work or home.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

prayers for you and chloe!!








Come home Chloe!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I wonder if she's got Tinkerbell out with her -- helping to look for Chloe. Even though I've purchased her beautiful dresses, I don't know where she is. I checked her website and I don't see an actual address. I would go help her look if she was anywhere near here.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I believe it is her home address. I"m trying to find her #.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Just realized she's in Northern California in case anyone is nearby ...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just lost my breath







OMG..
Dear Lord, I hope all is well and that she is home..

Does anyone know anything, please keep us updated..



Andrea~


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I hope we can get an update soon.







I keep refreshing this post. 

Please let Chloe be found soon.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I received a PM just a few minutes before she posted this terrible message. My email address is [email protected]. Send me an email and I will email her address to you directly rather than posting it openly on this site. Yes it is in Sacramento.

Carolyn, aka Samsonsmom


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

that's about 8 hours away from me if I drive







. I feel so bad. It actually hurts physically. I have to think positive.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

No update yet? I was so hopeing, I had to step out and I checked it as soon as I got back, please update Boo and I are so worried!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I received a PM just a few minutes before she posted this terrible message. My email address is [email protected]. Send me an email and I will email her address to you directly rather than posting it openly on this site. Yes it is in Sacramento.
> 
> Carolyn, aka Samsonsmom[/B]



I don't understand what you are saying?? Is Chloe okay??


Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It's been over 2 hours, and nothing. That can't be good. Jodi must live in the country, she said searching the fields....... I'm just sick.
Please God, let her find Chloe.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I think she was saying she heard from her about chloe disappearing before she posted it on the forum.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=232374
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the address is for anyone in the Sacramento area who can help Jodi look for little Chloe.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Girls, for clearing up my brain..


Andrea~


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

darn. I wish I lived near there, I'd definately help her. Gah, I wish there was more we could do.







I'll just keep praying and refreshing.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Here is an intention request for St. Anthony, the patron saint of lost articles and missing persons:

Unfailing Prayer to 
Saint Anthony 
Blessed be God in His Angels and in His Saints. 

O Holy St. Anthony, gentlest of Saints, your love for God 
and Charity for His creatures made you worthy, when on 
earth, to possess miraculous powers. Miracles waited on 
your word, which you were ever ready to speak for those in 
trouble or anxiety. Encouraged by this thought, I implore 
of you to obtain for me (request). The answer to my prayer 
may require a miracle. Even so, you are the saint of 
Miracles. 

O gentle and loving St. Anthony, whose heart was ever full 
of human sympathy, whisper my petition into the ears of the 
Sweet Infant Jesus, who loved to be folded in your arms, and 
the gratitude of my heart will ever be yours. 

Amen.


Jodi, I hope little Chloe returns home safely. I know this is a stupid question, but are you certain she went outdoors? Could she be napping in a hidden spot somewhere cool?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Could Chloe possibly be stolen? That's at least a better possibly than being snatched by a hawk. If she's been microchipped, she might be found.

I agree about putting up flyers. My cat got out through a hole in the screen on porch last year. She was gone for a week. I put flyers up everywhere and contacted all the local vets. Someone saw the flyer and called me. She had been hiding under their deck terrified and they had been feeding her.

I pray Jodi can find her.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I feel so helpless and I wish that I could get out look for her.







Julia

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I sent an email to Carole. She lives in that area somewhere.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I can think of nothing else. It just isn't fair for something like this to happen to someone as nice as Jodi is....

I look at the picture of darling Chloe in her dress and my heart is breaking....


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I was hoping that I'd come back to find a happy ending.. no luck yet. I will be praying.. I'm leaving work and won't be able to check back for about 30 minutes... wishing for the best for little Chloe and Jodi..


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

omg







i hope she finds her, and finds her soon!!!









~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Exactly. If there is anyone in the Sacramento area who can go and help, I have an address that is not on her web site or SM listing. Sorry, I'm not making much sense right now, I'm as upset as the rest of you wonderful folks. A web search said she has an unlisted phone number, and she doesn't have time to hang on to the phone anyway. If there is anybody in that general area who can go and comfort her and help her, please, please do. I'm sure she needs the support of those of us who understand how we all feel about our babies. 

Let me know if you need her address, contact me at my email address [email protected]. I'll be checking it every few minutes. 

Carolyn


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I just said the prayer to St. Anthony.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is just heartbreaking. I'm getting a pit in my stomach about this. I sure hope we get a positive update, and soon. Jodi must be out of her mind.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What are the temps in that area? Not too hot I hope. I have to believe she got out
somehow and is wandering around and will be found. Just gotta keep on looking.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Is the Hawk thing really possiable, I mean I remember my mom saying something about hawks when her fubabies were small little pups but a full growen furbaby? No we are not going to think like that, I like the thought that she is napping somewhere and just ignoring her mamma, who will be fit to be tied when she finds her curled in a cool dirt hole under the deck! Lets try to keep positive thoughts, she has got to be there unharmed.....somewhere


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

You have so many of us praying for little Chloe. Stay positive and oicture her coming home safely. HUGS!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Snowball & I are praying that Chloe is safe
















Bev & Snowball


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Prayers are going out for you little Chloe please find your way home


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you as well.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank God the west coast right now has very nice weather. It's in the 70's. heat wave pass us. I'm not sure if up north is raining though or not.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I just came back from running errands and could think of nothing else but little Chloe and the family - sure hope and pray we hear good news soon!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

It is 78 degrees there right now, so its not to bad, yet. I looked up yahoo weather. Oh I hope she finds her soon we are going on three hours!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes, the hawk thing is possible. I knew a couple who lost a mini-doxy to a hawk. My Dad had a cat taken by a hawk. He yelled at the hawk who dropped the cat, but it died. A Red-tail hawk can could do it. Of course a Golden Eagle or Bald Eagle would have no problem.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

I never would of thought of that, thanks, but still, we will not think that way! She is there somewhere, and she is not harmed....I hope and pray.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I keep coming back to see some good news and here I wait.....

Marie & Pacino


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Jodi, I am so sorry this happened. I pray that you find her soon. I am sitting here at work sick in the stomach, praying and hoping that you find her very soon. Hopefully you will give us good news very soon.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG JODI







PLEASE TELL US YOU FIND HER SAFE AND SOUND. 

I'M SO WORRIED AND CONCERNED.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i hope she's found soon. i keep coming back to see if she has been. please oh please be ok, chloe!!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Please see new topic I just added about praying for Chloe.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

oh my goodness... Please tell me this is a joke. 
This isn't fair. I've got you in my prayers.
Good luck... I can't believe this.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Has anyone heard anything???

I can't believe this. My heart just sank when I read this.









I will be praying for you and Chloe. Please let her be safe.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg noooooooooo I just got home from the cities and this is the first thing I have read, oh Jodi please find Chloe safe and sound














I am praying hard that she is just hiding somewhere inside or out under the deck. 
My heart just sank when I read this...oh please let Chloe be found soon...Please Lord bring her home safe to her mommy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> What are the temps in that area? Not too hot I hope. I have to believe she got out
> somehow and is wandering around and will be found. Just gotta keep on looking.[/B]


Its in the low 80s in Sacramento


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Dear Lord,
Our dear father in heaven,
Please bring Jodi's little Chloe back into her arms safe and sound.
We all know you above anyone else, can perform miracles,
and that this little dog doesnt deserve to be alone out there.
Please dear Lord, help bring sweet Chloe back to her mother, Jodi.
Let her be completely unharmed and safe, wagging her tail.
You are the one who can bring her back safely.
Please have your sweet angels all guard around her little body
to protect her from any harm.
We pray to you, dear Lord. 
Our father of all creation, to bring this little one back. 
That nothing such as a hawk could've picked her up, 
but instead she's just curled up sleeping somewhere in the fields.
In Jesus' name.
Amen.









I hope she comes back safely. Poor baby. I was hoping by now there would've been good news.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=232400
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm glad it's not too hot there. it's 102 here...and HUMID.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh no!!! I haven't been on for a while & I am so saddened & worried of the news of Chloe's dissappearance. I will be praying for a safe return.







My heart really goes out to you right now, Jodi!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so so sorry and feel so helpless way over here on the East Coast.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm just in her profile looking at Chloe's picture and praying and refreshing to see when she comes online.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Golly, I keep kicking myself wishing there was more I could do.







I hope she comes back any minute saying she found her safe.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS!~!! 


I PRAY ALL WILL BE OKAY..


ANDREA~






























I FEEL SO HELPLESS SITTING HERE, I WISH I COULD DO MORE


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

When things look there worst
have no fear, 
the lord above is always near,
while you are leaving no stone unturned
the lord above is watching over her
though you are frightned, and filled with dispare
those who love you
are sending you their prayers
the good lord can hear them
and answer them he will,
he'll aslo tell Chloe to not worry as well. 
her mamma is comming
though he dosnt know when,
and she will be resting soon
in her own little bed.


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

~*!*~ GOD BLESS CHLOE ~*!*~


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Little Chloe, please come back home! Please come back home to your momma and Tinkerbelle who love and miss you veryveryveryvery much.....

Fingers crossed for good news....






































ann marie


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Positive thoughts from all of us, Jodi.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers, good thoughts, and hugs for Jodi and Chloe.
















I keep coming back here looking for an update on Chloe.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Chloe, please come home soon so my tears will be tears of joy.


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG! I'm so sorry I truly hope that you find her soon!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checked in w/SM and saw this for the first time! I'm soooooo sad and sorry!! Jodi, I am & will continue to pray for Chloe's safe return! My heart is breaking and my stomach feels sick!!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

omg, my prayers are with you, we live in a wooded area and i am constanlty watching sophie when she is outside


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> Dear Lord,
> Our dear father in heaven,
> Please bring Jodi's little Chloe back into her arms safe and sound.
> We all know you above anyone else, can perform miracles,
> ...


Well said. This just makes me so sad. I also am praying for her safe return.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am constantly checking for updates.

Please Lord let Chloe come home safe. 

Jodi: Darla and I are sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh please let there be some good news soon, I am sitting here praying hard for Chloe to come home safe and sound


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh NO...







No No No...
Prayers for Jodi, Chloe, and everyone involved in her search...


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Its been a long time now, I sure hope there is no update because she is to busy giving hugs and kisses rather then that she hasnt been found yet!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh NO! I just signed on and read this, hoping that by the time I got to the end that Chloe would be safe and sound at home. I feel ill just thinking about this.......

Prayers for Chloe and her family....


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

OMG Jodi!! I'm so sorry to hear about Chloe...I'll be praying that she returns safely and that a hawk didn't get her.








Your in our thoughts!!










Karyn


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Has there been any news? I just came in from first day back to school - complaining and grumbling - but stuff like this puts things back into perspective very quickly. We have to come up with someone to help out but prayers are all I can think of right now. I have Audrey and Strike in my lap right now and the babies are playing at my feet. I do not want them out of my sight. Hopefully we will hear of Chloe's safe return very soon.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh no!! How very sad. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Can we start a fund for a reward? I dont know all the rules yet, so just throwing that out there?


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Oh my gosh...I am stunned at this news.

I am praying so hard that she is found and quickly.

Please please please God, bring her back to her home and family safe and sound.*


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

oh.. i just saw this.. i didnt read throught the whole string... have you found her??? I'm so sorry! and so worried!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> oh.. i just saw this.. i didnt read throught the whole string... have you found her??? I'm so sorry! and so worried![/B]


No word yet from Jodi.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

No news yet? I feel so lost... I wish we could DO something... 


praying, wishing, hoping....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no, I have been gone most of the day and just got back. I'm so upset and scared, last night when we took Matilda out to go potty there was a owl on the fence waiting for her, so I am sooooo scared. Please Lord Jesus help Jodi to find Chloe safe, please Lord,


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I will pray for her safe return . Sarah


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was checking to see if there was an update on Chloe. I will continue to pray for her safe return and will check in later when I get home.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

This is devastating, I'll pray for you and Chloe


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*We are also saying prayers for Chloe's safe return home! 









Melanie
*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't stay away, I am so upset, Jodi I sure hope you have found her.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Still no news? My heart goes out to you. Chloe's safe return is all I can think about.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I feel so bad for you...I hope you find her soon...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am still sitting here waiting and praying for some good news


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

OMG







Jodi, i have just logged on & i cant believe that i'm reading this
















Oh God please let little Chloe be OK, please!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

it's been about 5 hours. now I am really worried about Jodi. how is she going to sleep tonight if Chloe is not found by then? but Please think positive.

Sparkey's mom was lost for couple of days. my friend (her owner) cried and cried. He almost gave up but he did put flyer's everywhere in the neighborhood. then couple of days later a neighbor came with her and said that she just walked into our house and they didn't know who she belonged to but when they saw the flyer they brought her back and the dog was sooooo happy to see him. they all cried. 

I think this is what is going to happen and she will be found.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no,poor little Chloe.I pray nothing terrible has happened to her & she will be found soon.[attachment=10642:attachment]


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Still hoping and praying that Chloe has been found.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Sparkey I hope this is what happens for Jodi, I just can't stop worrying about her and Chloe, I will keep praying for something good to happen soon


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I can't imagine what you are going through. I hope and pray with all my heart that you find your Chloe safe and sound.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I sure hope we hear SOMETHING soon. I went home, picked up my son from daycare, walked in the door and came straight downstairs to turn the computer on in hopes that something POSITIVE would be posted on here.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I sure hope that we get good news soon. Keeping the prayers and positive thoughts coming.


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

I can't imagine what you are going through now. My most positive thoughts and prayers are with you for the safe and happy return of Chloe.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My friend in Baltimore just called me a little while ago. Her boss had turned her back on her yorkie puppy on Sunday and though she searched everywhere the pup was gone. My friend and a co-worker took some time at lunch today to post fliers EVERYWHERE and within an hour the dog was returned to its owner.

I HOPING THIS WAS A SIGN!!!!! I'm worried sick.....


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh my goodness.. I hope you find Chole soon. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG Jodi what happened? Did she just run out the door or something? I am just now reading this, and my heart is breaking for you! I am fervently praying that you will find precious Chloe very soon!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

My heart also goes out to you, I can only imagine how you must be feeling. Hoping Chole is found soon!


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

The key with posting flyers is to put REWARD in large letters and post them even farther than you think your dog would go. Also, on the flyer, make it clear how much you love your dog, so if the person with the found dog is thinking of keeping it, they'll be in for a guilt trip first! 

I had lost two beagles some years ago when my family and I went on vacation and had someone watch the dogs, we posted flyers everywhere we could think of and finally got a call back for one of our beagles. Though I do believe if we would've posted more of a guilt-trip on the flyers, we would've gotten our Ginger back. She was just too friendly, I know someone found her and kept her. We checked the pound and shelters. I think for super friendly dogs, the guilt trip thing has to be all over the flyer, oozing how much you truly love them and want them back- or else someone will just keep them.









I deeply hope that Chloe is found. Too bad police dont do searches for dogs, they'd definately find her in no time.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking to see if there was any news. I can't stand it. It's been a really long time. I can't even imagine what Jodi must be going through. God please protect Chloe and keep her safe. Bring her home soon. Send your comforting peace to envelope Jodi during this time. Please guide those searching for Chloe, give them wisdom and insight. Thank you in advance for her safe return to her mommy's arms.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

prayers sent and holding out for good news, my thoughts are with you


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

oh dear... this is just awful...I hope you find her....


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

No word yet I see...We are still praying for Chloe's safe return.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Still praying, will keep checking back.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

CHLOE IS HOME! OMG, IT IS MIRACLE!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR PRAYERS AND GOOD THOUGHTS. I can't believe the support from you all!!!!!!!!! I am still in tears. She just returned home with us. I'll post more later. I need to go kiss her some more!!!!!!!!! I just can't believe it!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome news, I am so glad


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG,OMG
I don't think I was ever this happy in my life






















Thanks Jodi for the best news ever. now I can breath


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am just so very very happy for you










































I have thought of nothing much this afternoon besides of her and you


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh thankyou Lord our prayers have been answered again...Oh I am so happy and relieved, Jodi thank you so very much for letting us know, WELCOME HOME CHLOE


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank God!!!!! I'm so glad she's safe!!
Jess


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I am SO relieved. I've been thinking of Jodi and Chloe all day!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I AM ELATED FOR U! Can't wait to hear the story!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

That is great news.... you had everyone glued to their computers. Give her extra hugs and kisses from all of us.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

OH THANK GOD!!!

I'm so glad to finally hear that. I've been attached to this site, as everyone, awaiting you to come back and say that! 

Time to do the happy dance... haha


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

o im so happy!!!!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm so relieved that she was found! I was thinking of the two of you all day! Give her exra kisses and hugs from me and LilyBelle!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so happy you found Chloe and she is safe!










Hugs to the both of you.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Happy shes home. Extra hugs and kisses from all of us are a must!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, thank God!! Now I have tears of JOY!!

Bless your heart Jodi and Chloe. We will all sleep well tonight, knowing you are safe.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Phew... we can all exhale now! I'm so happy I cant stop smiling. haha


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh thank goodness she is back...I think we all hugged our own dogs a little more tonight waiting to hear back from you...


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh Thank God! Phoebe and I have been in front of this PC since I got home hitting refresh, just beside ourselves waiting for news... and my boyfriend even keeps asking, did she find her yet? We are thrilled! Welcome home Chloe!!!!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Ahhhhh,

did anyone else BURST into tears of joy when they read JOdi's post?

Thank heavens..

Joe can you update the subject line to say " FOUND!!! " ?


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

woo hoo, right after I posted that I would check back later! Glad she is home and well. I was worried all day.


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

YIPPEE!!! We are all so happy and relieved that Chloe is back with you!!!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

Its a blessing indeed!!!!









Sooo glad she is safe, and home where she belongs.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

OMgosh! I just read this and I'm so glad she is safely home! Poor baby... poor mommy too! That was a horrible scare!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

*YAAAAAAAY!!





































Welcome home Chloe!!! We all missed you!!*


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I think everyone has expressed what I am feeling. I'm just so very happy for you!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank God!!!!!!!!!!!! We were all so worried!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

We're SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SO 
HAPPY!!!!









Please tell us what happened!!!! I know you are busy giving kisses, but we're going crazy!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

YAAAAYYYY!!!!














PRAISE GOD!!!!!!





















Jodi, I am so glad your Chloe is home and safe; I've been praying for you all afternoon as I ran errands and what a relief to come home and see that Chloe is safe!!!!!!!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Lots of kisses to little Chloe and hugs to you Jodi. I am so happy Chloe is home safe with you now. I hope the day wasn't as frighteneing for Chloe as it was you - and all of us here at SM. Hopefully she was curled up napping somewhere. It is so heartwarming to see how many responded with prayers and good wishes for Chloe and you. I am so thankful to be part of this "family" of thoughtful, caring people and thank Joe for making it possible for us to share this bond of love for our babies. Today was a scary day for all of us but it makes us realize how our malts have brought us all together through our love for them. I think it was somewhat of a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

I was away from the computer all day, I'm sorry you had such a scare and so glad you have your baby back home.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Thank God! Now my tears are those of joy. I can go and enjoy the rest of my evening now...no added worries!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks you guys! I still can't believe she is actually in my house! 

Here is what happened. I let both my girls out to potty this morning when the phone rang. So I ran inside to get it and talked to my husband for a few minutes. When I went back to call the girls in, my yorkie was just standing there all wierd and wouldn't come to me and Chloe was gone. I looked up in the sky and there were atleast 4-5 hawks circling over head. I freaked out! I searched our entire yard then put my boots on went through the fences and searched all our neighbors properties too. I saw LOTS of piles of chicken feathers where the hawks or something had been steeling chickens and eating them, this scared the heck out of me!! I called my husband and my mother and they got off work to help me look for her. When my husband got home he took our golden retriever out in the fields to look. He came back in and told me that all of his chickens were missing. So those hawks were definatley preying in our yard. Well that was it, I just knew that Chloe had been scooped up by one of the hawks and taken away. We continued looking throughout the day. Then it was time to pick my kids up at school and take them to a doctor's appt. they couldn't miss (my husband stayed home just in case) When I got back with the kids, I let my yorkie out to potty again and what do I see when I open the back door? CHLOE!! Just sittin there like nothing had happened! Waggin her tail at me! I couldn't believe my eyes! I just started crying! I still can't believe she is home, I spent all day thinking she was gone forever!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Jodi, much hugs and kisses to you and Chloe. I wonder where she ran off to? No matter, she's home and that's what matters.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

We are so glad Chloe is safe and back home!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Amazing, Jodi! 

So you have no idea where she was??? That little stinker! Do you think she was somewhere hiding from the hawks? Do you think she had a 'date'? 

You and your little girl have really brought this community together and we are so thankful and grateful that Chloe is fine. I don't think very much work was done by anyone with a Maltese all around the world. People who don't even know about Spoiled Maltese, you and Chloe have been praying and so concerned. 

Now the joy begins!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

> OMG!!!Just like everyone else that was the first thing I said. How horrible for her. She must be frantic.
> It is possible for hawks & owls to take small animals. Let us pray she just panicked & expressed her worst fears first. She is so cute someone could have very easily picked her up.
> 
> One time I was watching my step grandsons chihauhua for just an hour. I was not used to small dogs at the time, and it slipped through my gate. I was devastated. It was horrible. All I could think of was those little boys were going to be so upset. I started looking everywhere. I kept thinking it was going to be smashed in the street. When they got home I was hysterical, I kept asking people if they had seen him. Someone finally told me that dog was in their backyard across the street. I guess they were having a barbeque, and the dog just went in their yard, I was so thankful, and so relieved.
> ...


I don't think I missed the good news earlier. I don't know how this got here after the fact, all I do know is it is wonderful that she is home. What a scare. Thank God.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Thank YOu God for bringing Chloe home.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW!!!! We are ALL so happy and thankful that Chole came back home. I would of been in HYSTERICAL!! I don't mean to laugh...but when I read the part where you opened the door to let your Yorkie out and Chole was just sitting there wagging her tail....I just could picture her doing that.







Because we all know our babies do that from time to time. *ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY HAVE BEEN UP TO NO GOOD*.









ONCE AGAIN I am glad.......WE ARE ALL GLAD that she came home to you safe and sound.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

What a beautiful morning to get up and search SM and find out what happened to Chloe. I read last night that she was safe, but we had a power "brown out" with all this heat and I had to turn off the computer. Where ever she went, what ever she did, I am just thankful that she is safe and running around under Mommy's feet. What a wonderful community of friends is to be found at this site. We can only give thanks for your miracle, which I will do abundantly all day today. As someone above said, now my tears are tears of joy. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh my goodness! I am so relieved & happy !!!







My kids & I prayed last night she would be found. We were so worried! I am so overjoyed at the news!!!


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

So glad to hear that Chloe is back home and safe!! Ya that would have made me hysterical too if I saw hawks circling, especially knowing that they took all your chickens already. So scary!!! At least Chloe is now safe and back home. 










Karyn


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh thank goodness she is home safe and sound!














Hugs to you and your family









Bev & Snowball


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...I wonder where Chloe was all day?!?!? I'm SO glad she came home and is okay now!!!







Thank goodness!!!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

You might want to secretly watch her the next few days and see if she tries to pull that stunt again. Then you will know where she goes and fix the problem. If she got through a hole in the fence you can fix it, if she crawled through a hole under the porch you can fix it. I hope you figure it out so she doesn't try that again! I don't think a mommy's heart could take it twice.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh my, I'm sooo happy she is home


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wouldn't it be great if Chloe could talk. I'd love to know the whole story of her day.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I just had a chance to read this post. What a scare.







I am so relieved it had a good ending. 
I am sorry about your husband's chickens.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jodi I was not on SM yesterday and just read your thread. I was scared bretheless as I read.....then I could not stand it so I skipped to the end. What a great ending.







I am so happy Chloe is home and safe. We have an Osprey that nests in a tree nextdoor. So I know about birds of prey. Glad this story had a happy ending.


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

> CHLOE IS HOME! OMG, IT IS MIRACLE!
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR PRAYERS AND GOOD THOUGHTS. I can't believe the support from you all!!!!!!!!! I am still in tears. She just returned home with us. I'll post more later. I need to go kiss her some more!!!!!!!!! I just can't believe it![/B]




THANK GOODNESS! I was trying to check where the update was and didnt notice it said page 11! But thank goodness, please let us know more when you have a chance!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Kwoie--you scared me! Me mum was kryng all ober de pwace. Shes stopped workin' and just held me and pwayed wif me and telled me I'm booteful (I am). But if you ever 'cide to fess up and tell anybody where yous went and what yous did, just PM me....Would wub to know!









Sammie


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

jodi my heart and prayers have been with you these past few days and i am so happy that chole came home. there were so many prayers for her and all of our prayers have been answered. give her hugs from us all


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!!!







I'm so relieved....sorry, came in on this thread late.
What a horrible day you must have had....worrying all day! So glad Chloe is fine!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> Thanks you guys! I still can't believe she is actually in my house!
> 
> Here is what happened. I let both my girls out to potty this morning when the phone rang. So I ran inside to get it and talked to my husband for a few minutes. When I went back to call the girls in, my yorkie was just standing there all wierd and wouldn't come to me and Chloe was gone. I looked up in the sky and there were atleast 4-5 hawks circling over head. I freaked out! I searched our entire yard then put my boots on went through the fences and searched all our neighbors properties too. I saw LOTS of piles of chicken feathers where the hawks or something had been steeling chickens and eating them, this scared the heck out of me!! I called my husband and my mother and they got off work to help me look for her. When my husband got home he took our golden retriever out in the fields to look. He came back in and told me that all of his chickens were missing. So those hawks were definatley preying in our yard. Well that was it, I just knew that Chloe had been scooped up by one of the hawks and taken away. We continued looking throughout the day. Then it was time to pick my kids up at school and take them to a doctor's appt. they couldn't miss (my husband stayed home just in case) When I got back with the kids, I let my yorkie out to potty again and what do I see when I open the back door? CHLOE!! Just sittin there like nothing had happened! Waggin her tail at me! I couldn't believe my eyes! I just started crying! I still can't believe she is home, I spent all day thinking she was gone forever![/B]



I'm so glad your baby is home.. I wish he could talk so we knew where she went. Maybe she saw the hawks and went hiding. We had a hawk out in our back yard on saturday.. everytime the puppies barked it looked up .. I keep them inside on the weekend. I'm glad you have a smart puppy that can find her way home.. give her a big hug for me too


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Chloe!!! So glad you're home baby girl! Don't EVER scare mommy and us that way again!!! I know you may want an adventure every now and then but PULEEZE, my heart and stomach can't take it!!!!

Jodi I'm so thrilled for you and your family!!!!


----------

